# Alignment



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Just a quick tip to help alignment.

When you are on the range always lay a club along the target line, just in front of your toes. And its always worth checking its lined up where you think it is by standing a few feet back from it and plumbobbing it with another club. By sorting out alignment problems with the lower body the upper quite often the upper body lines up correctly.

I also lay a club across it a right angles, just inside my left heel. This gives me a reference point for hitting the driver, and I work everything back in the stance from there.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

For me, my ability to align myself properly to the ball target line for the day I am playing, usually makes the difference between a good score, and a not so good score. It's the major culprit that costs me strokes in my game. I will have my feet properly aligned, but for what ever reason my shoulders might be aligned improperly. Most of the time it's incorrect ball position in my stance that creates the shoulder issue. What I have started doing is that once I am aligned, I look at my target. If I can see too much of my left shoulder, out of my left eye, then I know my over all body alignment is poor. That or my ball position in my stance is suspect. My biggest mistake, when not in a tournament, is that even though I know something is wrong, I won't take the time to regroup, and start over to square body parts up correctly. I just swing the club anyways, and take my medicine with my next shot.


----------

